# Sony Vegas 8 Pro



## darg508 (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi Guys,

nice forum, I'm reading already a while here to find some answers. I hope I can find an answer in regard to my problem. I'm running Vegas 8.0a Pro on a new machine, the project will contain SD (in 16:9 from a Sony Camera captured with Vegas 7.0) as AVI and HDV (from a Canon HV10 via HDVSplitt Beta captured)as M2T material from two different cameras. Starting with my project I have added the material to the timeline and worked on it with envelopes and cuts and so. I figured out that I can only preview around 30 to 40 HDV scenes in the explorer and Vegas crashes with a failure message. I got the same message after I had reached a certain amount of scenes in the timeline. The overall project length is only 3 minutes, contains around 39 objects, so it can not be too big for the computer:

E6850 CPU on Asus P5K, 2GB RAM, GeForce 8800 GTS 640MB on Win XP (SP2) with all updates that you can get from MS and third party.

The error mesasage is:


Sony Vegas Pro 8.0
Version 8.0a (Build 179)
Exception 0xC0000005 (access violation) WRITE:0x0 IP:0x2303B990
In Module 'mcmpgvdec.dll' at Address 0x23000000 + 0x3B990
Thread: VideoRender ID=0xFAC Stack=0xAA7E000-0xAA80000
Registers:
EAX=00000001 CS=001b EIP=2303b990 EFLGS=00010206
EBX=00000000 SS=0023 ESP=0aa7ea5c EBP=0aa7ea74
ECX=0aa7ea38 DS=0023 ESI=00000010 FS=003b
EDX=7c90eb94 ES=0023 EDI=00002a14 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
2303B990: 89 3B EB 95 8D B6 00 00 .;......
2303B998: 00 00 8D BF 00 00 00 00 ........
Stack Dump:
0AA7EA5C: 0AA7E9FC 0A980000 + FE9FC
0AA7EA60: 00000014
0AA7EA64: 0AA7E9C0 0A980000 + FE9C0
0AA7EA68: 01204800 01150000 + B4800 (vegas80k.dll)
0AA7EA6C: 01204800 01150000 + B4800 (vegas80k.dll)
0AA7EA70: 00005A00
0AA7EA74: 0AA7EB04 0A980000 + FEB04
0AA7EA78: 2302E829 23000000 + 2E829 (mcmpgvdec.dll)
0AA7EA7C: 01204800 01150000 + B4800 (vegas80k.dll)
0AA7EA80: 00000010
0AA7EA84: 21825870 21200000 + 625870
0AA7EA88: 21825850 21200000 + 625850
0AA7EA8C: 77C2C2E3 77C10000 + 1C2E3 (msvcrt.dll)
0AA7EA90: 217BB0C8 21200000 + 5BB0C8
0AA7EA94: 0AA7EB58 0A980000 + FEB58
0AA7EA98: 00000001
> 0AA7EAA8: 01204800 01150000 + B4800 (vegas80k.dll)
0AA7EAAC: 472A8FA0 46450000 + E58FA0
> 0AA7EAB0: 231C7370 23000000 + 1C7370 (mcmpgvdec.dll)
0AA7EAB4: 0AA7EAC8 0A980000 + FEAC8
0AA7EAB8: 472A8FB0 46450000 + E58FB0
> 0AA7EAD8: 2303118E 23000000 + 3118E (mcmpgvdec.dll)
> 0AA7EADC: 231C2B10 23000000 + 1C2B10 (mcmpgvdec.dll)
> 0AA7EAE0: 231C728E 23000000 + 1C728E (mcmpgvdec.dll)
> 0AA7EAE8: 2302EA7A 23000000 + 2EA7A (mcmpgvdec.dll)
> 0AA7EB08: 2302D765 23000000 + 2D765 (mcmpgvdec.dll)
> 0AA7EB28: 0C2F0B4F 0C2E0000 + 10B4F (mcmpgdmux.dll)
0AA7EB2C: 67474E48 66700000 + D74E48
0AA7EB30: 674C0E48 66700000 + DC0E48
0AA7EB34: 0AA7EBBC 0A980000 + FEBBC
> 0AA7EB38: 231D5018 23000000 + 1D5018 (mcmpgvdec.dll)
> 0AA7EB70: 231C2B10 23000000 + 1C2B10 (mcmpgvdec.dll)
> 0AA7EB74: 231C725C 23000000 + 1C725C (mcmpgvdec.dll)
> 0AA7EB7C: 2302D0F0 23000000 + 2D0F0 (mcmpgvdec.dll)
> 0AA7EB88: 2303B63E 23000000 + 3B63E (mcmpgvdec.dll)
> 0AA7EB98: 232135CA 23200000 + 135CA (mcmpegin.dll)
> 0AA7EBB8: 230297BA 23000000 + 297BA (mcmpgvdec.dll)
> 0AA7EBD8: 23027CCE 23000000 + 27CCE (mcmpgvdec.dll)
> 0AA7EC08: 23026179 23000000 + 26179 (mcmpgvdec.dll)
> 0AA7EC28: 23216DFD 23200000 + 16DFD (mcmpegin.dll)
> 0AA7EC68: 23218527 23200000 + 18527 (mcmpegin.dll)
> 0AA7EC98: 2323A5C2 23200000 + 3A5C2 (mcmpegin.dll)
> 0AA7ECAC: 7C931C41 7C900000 + 31C41 (ntdll.dll)
> 0AA7ECB0: 7C9106EB 7C900000 + 106EB (ntdll.dll)
> 0AA7ECF4: 01050104 00400000 + C50104 (vegas80.exe)
- - -
0AA7FFF0: 00000000
0AA7FFF4: 0059E390 00400000 + 19E390 (vegas80.exe)
0AA7FFF8: 0571BDB8 05570000 + 1ABDB8
0AA7FFFC: 00000000


I have tried everything, deinstalled Vegas 8.0, deinstalled .NET Framework 1.1 up to 3.0, Quick Time 7.2
The installation was flawless but still problems
It's not the SD, I could work with up 1 hour material, worked in a similar procedure. If I add HDV only, the same scenes like in my actual project, I get the message. I have tried the same material on Vegas 7.0 and it works fine, so I can exclude the material of the cameras. It's also not possible to render this project or a smaller version of this as MPEG
To exclude the graphics adapter I even tried another one, also NVidia but a smaller one and it happend unchanged. Is there maybe a problem with Sony Vegas and NVidia adapter?

What the hell is going on with my system? Can someone read this failure message and knows what's going on there?


Thanks

Axel


----------



## Zoky (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi,

I have the same problem on Vista. This is the first time that I'm editing 
files from DVD camcorder though - I never had any such problems whatsoever. Do you also have mini DVDs?


----------



## russ57 (Jan 19, 2008)

I have the same error
Exception 0xC0000005 (access violation) WRITE:0x0 IP:0x2303B990

I'm working with Vista. The video I'm editing is for DVD's too. Any help? Thanks.


----------



## darg508 (Nov 4, 2007)

The solution for my problem was actually a glitch from Pro8. It had problems with reading the t2m files that I had imported via HDVSplitt. Somehow Vegas doesn't likes the way HDVSplitt handels the splittscene mode. When I'm using HDVSplitt every scene ends on the last frame of the scene. Vegas leaves the last three frames of the next scene (according to the right GOP handling) at the end of each scene. Vegas seems to have a problem if this is not the case. I was able to fix my problem by recapturing all my material and now I'm fine.

Regards

Axel


----------

